# ACHTUNING | New website is now live!



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

Dear Customers, Vendors, and Friends,

We are happy to announce the launch of our brand new website - https://www.achtuning.com!

A new website has been at the forefront of our minds for some time now. As e-commerce has rapidly progressed, our platform aged and we've become less accessible to the customers we've been serving for the past 17 years. After some trials and tribulations with independent developers, we decided to start from scratch and take it on in house because after all, nobody knows our customers and products better than us. 

Over the past year we've worked diligently on developing a modern site that's clean, easy to navigate, informative, and most importantly - a true representation of what Achtuning embodies. With a completely new platform being put in place, this is only just the beginning. We'll continue working daily to add new products, deliver fresh content, and stay relevant in our space as the industry continues to progress.

In the meantime if there's a product missing that you'd like to see on our site, or you have feedback of any kind, we'd love to hear about it! Please feel free to message us on Facebook/Instagram, send an e-mail to [email protected], or use our contact form on the website!

Thank you for your ongoing support,
The Staff @ Achtuning


----------

